# Driver Loft Angle...More is not less



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The reason that most golfers need a higher launch angle to maximize their carry distance off the tee is because at most swing speeds, a typical 8-, 9-, 10- and even 11-degree driver just cannot launch the ball high enough to allow the ball to stay in the air and make full use of the speed at which it was hit. In short, the lower the golfer's swing speed, the higher the launch angle needs to be to gain maximum distance.
You have probably already proved this to yourself but just didn't realize it. Have you ever, or do your regularly hit your 3-wood, or even 5-wood as far or farther than your driver? If you have, then you experienced what a higher launch angle can do for distance, even though your 3-wood is shorter than your driver, which usually means less ball velocity. Now think for a moment what a driver properly fit for launch angle and length can do.
To read more click the url below
Wishon on Technology: When it comes to loft, less is not more


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

My next driver will be a higher loft model. I have hit 12 and 13* drivers and was amazed at the distance. I am currently going to shaft an Adam RPM Draw Bias 9.5* driver. Not my choice of lofts, I would prefer 10.5. However the head was a gift from a friend, so I am going to give it a try. I hit the ball high to begin with so this should not hurt me.

I am however going to watch the used drivers at the store I deal with. If I come across a good deal on 13 degree driver I will try it out.

I honestly feel that if your handicap is not under 20 you should not even carry a driver. Use a 3 wood off the tee, and add another fairway wood or a hybrid to bring your bag to 14 clubs.

Folks the OEM's are trying to tell you something when they start producing drivers with 13-15 degrees of loft.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I have recently gone back from 9.5 to 8.5 degree loft, 9.5 was generating too much loft and losing distance for me.

On the flipside I have just ordered a new 3 wood as I am intending on using this more off the tee on shorter par 4s, to try and help me get the ball in play more. I am fed up of being in the rough!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Fitz something seems counter productive in your last posting. Your going to go back to a 8.5 degree driver because you hit the 9.5 too high, but intend to do more driving with a 3 wood which is typically 16 degrees. Not a put down, just seems strange somehow.....


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Fitz something seems counter productive in your last posting. Your going to go back to a 8.5 degree driver because you hit the 9.5 too high, but intend to do more driving with a 3 wood which is typically 16 degrees. Not a put down, just seems strange somehow.....



I thought someone might pick that up 

Basically, my swing is continually changing, 90% of the time I hit the ball great with my driver, but I am looking for the option for a bit more control from the tee, take a little of the risk out of the tee shot by using a 3 wood.

Especially in this weather where anything off the fairway we are lucky to find as the ground is becoming boggy.

Lets say with my driver, when I am hitting the ball well from the tee that I can hit 8 out of 10 fairways, when this is bad, I might not even be in the same county! 

For me, I feel like I need another option from the tee, something that I can make a nice easy swing with rather than my full 110% driver swing, giving me slightly more margin for error.

When everyone talks about higher lofted drivers at what point do they become a 2 wood or 3 wood?

2 woods are around the 11 12 degree mark, 3 woods come in at 15 ish.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The thing with the high loft drivers is they still have a driver length shaft. Plus the oversize head makes it easier to have better contact with the ball. You will still hit them further than a 3 wood due to the shaft length.
The first time I hit a driver with 12* loft I was very surprised at how far I hit it. My friend has a Nike 460 Lucky 13 and I have hit it and again I was impressed with the distance. 
Another friend of mine went from a 10.5 driver to a Nike Sasquatch 13 degree and told me he had gained some yards off the tee because his ball was in the air longer and he hit it straighter. Let's face it, 240 down the center is better than 220 down the fairway and then another 25 yards to the right :laugh:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Personally, I can tell very little, to no difference between a 9* and 10.5*. I hit both lofts today, and saw absolutely no difference..if I'm a 3 handicapper, what loft should I be using?? What ever I want??


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

> I honestly feel that if your handicap is not under 20 you should not even carry a driver. Use a 3 wood off the tee, and add another fairway wood or a hybrid to bring your bag to 14 clubs.


That is exactly what I have been thinking. The pro I'm taking lessons from thinks I can get down to about a 20 handicap next summer. (I'm 33+ now.) 

Until my handicap goes down, and I can hit the 3 wood well, there is no reason for me to carry a driver. I don't even feel bad about it.

On my touring bike, I realized long ago that I could not "ride the big gears" without tearing up my knees. So I replaced the gears on the crank with a 48/38 instead of 52/42 tooth gear.  I never miss the big gears, and I can still ride 100 km a day (when I'm in shape).


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

I have the same experience as most of you. I went from a 11* driver to a 9.5*. The 11* driver give me more height in my drive and drives a longer distance than my 9.5*. So now, i am back to a 10.5* which I find is still better then me hitting my 9.5*.

Driver loft aside, my main aim now is to hit straight down the fairway. Distance can come later.


----------

